# HR10-250 replaced with same??



## Nolzman (Aug 29, 2003)

Has anyone recently had a HR10-250 replaced with an other HR10 by DirectTV??

One of my HR10's died due to Hard Drive failure, and DTV said they would replace it with another. But based on the accounts I have read, the box that shows up is the HR20. 

Does DTV really have HR10's to replace mine or doe the CSR just not know what they are talking about?


----------



## Ken671 (Dec 12, 2006)

Directv replaced my HR10-250 with a new HR10-250. My old one wouldn't stop rebooting during a recording last week. They told me over the phone that they didn't have a HR10. They said they would send a HR20 but thats not what came in the box. The HR20 are being shipped out to customers by a priority list. 
I am having trouble with the new DVR. Seems after a new software download with version 6.2a, there is a problem with both tuner tuning channels causing my recorded programs to be empty (00:0) partial. I thought it was something to do with the recording part or hard drive. I've investigated it further and found that both turners have difficulty switching from SD Channel to HD Channel. Example. I record everyday at 2pm channel 79 UHD. At 3pm I record a local broadcast SD channel (ch6). Also at 4pm on the SD channel (ch6). On both occasions my recording on the SD channel is empty stating a partial recording. I then tried tuning between both channels on the same tuner without recording. First I tune to ch 79. The signal is good. Then I tune to the SD ch6 and the picture is blank. I flash back to ch 79 and picture is good. Back to ch6 and still blank. The SD ch 6 will only come in if I channel up or down and then back to ch6. This also happens in reverse order from SD to HD. My observation is that the recording or anything with hard drives are normal. It appears theres something in the software thats effecting the way these tuners switch from different formats. I didn't have this problem with previous software version before 3.2a. According to the forums there is a new version available 6.3b but so far It hasn't come through my unit yet.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

However...

HR10's are very scarce... there is no guarantee that you will get an HR10 as the replacement.

You will have a better chance, if you actually had the Protection plan.
But even that is no guarantee.

If you didn't have the plan.... you have littel to no chance.
If it was just the hard drive, you are much better off just replacing the drive on your own.

Seee www.tivocommunity.com for all the details on how to go about doing that.


----------



## Nolzman (Aug 29, 2003)

Well.... actually I have another motive. At this point, I would really like them to upgrade both my HR10's with HR20's.

I currently have them on the hook for one HR10 replacement and one HR20 upgrade, with the dish, install etc... for $99 plus shipping. But I may gamble that the HR10 replacement will really be an HR20.

Don't get me wrong, I love my Tivo, but I know that to get more HD I will eventually have to upgrade anyway. So.....


----------



## RobertSeattle (Aug 27, 2006)

I have a HR10-250 with a frequent false "overheating" "crashes". (Happen even when the machine is turned on after being off for hours - so it's bogus). When I called DirecTV about it, they told me (I verified it multiple times while on the phone) they'd replace with with another HR10-250 (Hey there must be warehouses full of 'em  . But then 2 or 3 days later, the HR20 shows up at my door. Of course, the HR20 is broken (won't get past 97% when installing) so I still am keeping the H10-250 until I get a working HR20.


----------



## jediphish (Dec 4, 2005)

RobertSeattle said:


> I have a HR10-250 with a frequent false "overheating" "crashes". (Happen even when the machine is turned on after being off for hours - so it's bogus). When I called DirecTV about it, they told me (I verified it multiple times while on the phone) they'd replace with with another HR10-250 (Hey there must be warehouses full of 'em  . But then 2 or 3 days later, the HR20 shows up at my door. Of course, the HR20 is broken (won't get past 97% when installing) so I still am keeping the H10-250 until I get a working HR20.


I called last weekend to complain and the CSR agreed to replace my two HR10s with new HR20s and a 5LNB dish upgrade. The dish got installed, but the units were mailed. When they arrived, they both were refurb HR10s. I am sending them back and am now on a waiting list for HR20s, without a clue as to what deal they're going to stick me with at that time. To top if off, they shipped the HR10s to my old address, so I had to track them down personally and pick them up. I got 6 mos of free Showtime for my troubles. Now that I've got 6.3b, I may not want the HR20, or maybe I'll just upgrade one of them and keep the one I own (the other is a leased unit).


----------



## musiclover408 (Mar 16, 2006)

I have the protection plan and had a bad HR10 and of course they told me that I would get an HR10 to replace it. Nope, I got a HR20. And guess what? Defective outta the box (BAD pixelization on many channels). So, a tech comes out to verify what I already knew (bad box) and DirecTV sends me out another HR20. Guess what?? Same problem with box #2!!! And these are brand new units. WTF! Again I begged for an HR10 and again was told that they have NONE and they will send out another HR20. Maybe the 3rd time's a charm. I'm not getting my hopes up. Stay tuned...


----------



## Arod (Dec 18, 2006)

I received a refurbished HR10-250 last week, although I expected an HR20.

My old non-leased HR10-250 froze up and will not restart. I called DirectTV and they offered to replace it with a leased HR20 unit for the $20 shipping cost. But when it arrived, it was a refurb HR10. They asked me to return, at their cost, my old HR10 -- which I have not done yet.

Should I be happy that I still have an HR10, or should I be pushing for an HR20 instead?


----------



## Oliwa (Dec 7, 2006)

D* replaced my HR10 with another HR10. They said they couldn't guarantee an HR10, but I'm very happy I got one.


----------



## elas123 (Dec 6, 2006)

i wanted the hr20 when my hr10 went bad. 3 times they told me i wouldnt get a hr10 back and 3 times i did. let me tell you there not refurbing them good. i had three bad ones out of the box. the fourth one got a brand new hr20 "woohoo"""


----------



## MitchUW (Sep 6, 2006)

I upgraded to the HR20 as soon as they were available (I have 3), and I love it. It changes channels and sets up recording of series much faster, and I now get three local channels in HD (I could not get them OTA). Although I liked the TIVO feature that recorded stuff it thought I might like (do machines think?), I am happy to give that up for the HR20s. I have had no problems with any of the HR20s.


----------

